# norethisterone before IUI cycle



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello, first post...
Just starting on this part of the journey, that's last well over 2.5 years already... I had first cycle of IUI abandoned due to a cyst. At my clinic (which I hate hate hate) they only allow you to start treatment if you started AF on a Fri / Sat / Sun. So typically I didn't this month so been prescribed norethisterone which I take from day 18 to 28 which should then bring me on on the right days. 

However, I can't find out much about this drug - can I still try naturally this month?  Has the nurse (who sounded so uninterested it was untrue) given me duff dates, as I should have ov'd by the time I take it...  and it'll give me a 4.5 week cycle - which is fine, it's about that normally depending on when I ov, but seems long for fake cycle... 

If anyone can help it would be appreciated, as I'm really confused. they seem to tell me all the stuff I know about, and not about the stuff I don't! 

Thanks B


----------



## Jepa (Aug 6, 2011)

Arch, your clinic sound like a nightmare.  
From what I understand about this medicine it emulates or is a form of progesterone, and works to delay your period by keeping progesterone levels up, and then bring it on when you stop by dropping your progesterone levels.
Progesterone goes up after ovulation (where all is working as it should!) and remains elevated between then and AF. So prescribing it to take after ovulation is correct.
I don't know about whether or not you can try this cycle or not, though.  I would call your clinic and ask them directly.
Sorry can't be more help!
Good luck!!!


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Jepalouie - that makes sense... I'll have to ask them when I go for the scan to see if the cyst has gone.


----------

